# If anyone is interested in a XXL 595....



## Local399 (Jan 5, 2006)

http://forums.serotta.com/showthread.php?t=83124

Thanks for looking,

Steve


----------



## maximum7 (Apr 24, 2008)

Too bad you have to be a member to see any pics.


----------



## Local399 (Jan 5, 2006)

Wheels and group have been sold.

Frame-fork-headset-stem-bars and cages are still available. $2,000.00

Stem 130 Look
Bars 44 c-c Look
28 cm steerer tube
76-79 or lower on the ISP....bb to saddle rails.

If interested, please contact me at: [email protected]

Thanks,

Steve


----------

